# Beginning Underwater Photography!!



## Raj_55555 (Jan 13, 2016)

Recently back from a two week backpacking around Indonesia, and here's some for you all from the water world 

1. 30 mts. under the ocean







2. Green Turtle






3. Turtle in flight






4. B&W Composition






5. Found Nemo: Clown fishes






Hope you folks enjoy these! Other photographs in the buffer, not getting much time to spare these days..


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 13, 2016)

Very Cool.


----------



## AlanKlein (Jan 13, 2016)

Very nicely done.


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 13, 2016)

Raj, very cool and I commend you for diving in.. I think the images are great, but the beauty is lost going black and white, just my humble opinion though..


----------



## davholla (Jan 14, 2016)

Really good although I think colour is best, what camera did you use?


----------



## petrochemist (Jan 14, 2016)

davholla said:


> Really good although I think colour is best, what camera did you use?


 
Personally I love the high contrast in the B&W shots, the murkiness of the water limits the colour shots more IMO. The first might have been better as colour with careful editing, but the turtle shots have little variation in colour & work better in B&W.
No 2 is my favorite, on a par with the excellent shark shots one of our club members often displays. 

I'd love to have a proper go at this sort of photography - I took some underwater shots while snorkeling on my Honeymoon with a disposable film camera. Round here visibility in the sea is generally measured in cm at best, so the underwater digital I picked up (£35 end of line at Tescos) has hardly seen any use.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 14, 2016)

Very nice Raj; I agree with Petro; the monochromes are something different and I really like them.


----------



## LarryLomona (Jan 14, 2016)

Nice


----------



## FITBMX (Jan 14, 2016)

Really wonderful photos! 

#2 for POTM! 
January 2016 POTM Nominations


----------



## pjaye (Jan 15, 2016)

You already know how I feel about the turtle one Raj <3

I too like the black and white. It's different and I like the looks of it. 

So, when I come visit you, are we going diving?


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 15, 2016)

nice photos.

 I like the color ones but the murkiness of the water with the turtle makes the B&W one nicer IMHO.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jan 15, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> Very Cool.


Thanks Dave!


AlanKlein said:


> Very nicely done.


Thanks Alan!


coastalconn said:


> Raj, very cool and I commend you for diving in.. I think the images are great, but the beauty is lost going black and white, just my humble opinion though..


Thanks Kris!   I tried the coloured version, the problem is the loss of the red and the orange colours under the water.. I think the coloured version would look much better when I can dive in with strobes and proper cameras., but that would still require some further training.


davholla said:


> Really good although I think colour is best, what camera did you use?


It was a point & shoot for the last one, the model number beats me! All the others were with a gopro hero.


petrochemist said:


> Personally I love the high contrast in the B&W shots, the murkiness of the water limits the colour shots more IMO. The first might have been better as colour with careful editing, but the turtle shots have little variation in colour & work better in B&W.
> No 2 is my favorite, on a par with the excellent shark shots one of our club members often displays.
> 
> I'd love to have a proper go at this sort of photography - I took some underwater shots while snorkeling on my Honeymoon with a disposable film camera. Round here visibility in the sea is generally measured in cm at best, so the underwater digital I picked up (£35 end of line at Tescos) has hardly seen any use.


 Thanks!   The visibility in Gili islands was pretty decent, luckily! The best was about 12 mts.. 


tirediron said:


> Very nice Raj; I agree with Petro; the monochromes are something different and I really like them.


 Thanks John! 


LarryLomona said:


> Nice


Thanks Larry!


FITBMX said:


> Really wonderful photos!
> 
> #2 for POTM!
> January 2016 POTM Nominations


 Thanks man!! That's very kind of you!! 


symplybarb said:


> You already know how I feel about the turtle one Raj <3
> 
> I too like the black and white. It's different and I like the looks of it.
> 
> So, when I come visit you, are we going diving?


Absolutely, andaman islands have a lot of beautiful sites for diving! 


astroNikon said:


> nice photos.
> 
> I like the color ones but the murkiness of the water with the turtle makes the B&W one nicer IMHO.


 Thanks Steve!


----------



## beagle100 (Jan 15, 2016)

cool !


----------



## annamaria (Jan 15, 2016)

Love number 2, great capture.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 15, 2016)

I like the B&W UW shots.
I remember going to a Scuba show once and there was a presentation of a photographer that shot B&W film images with a Nikonos, and they were awesome.
One day when I get back into diving I will do the same.


----------



## dannylightning (Jan 16, 2016)

black and white...   i kept think i would really like that photo of the turtle if it were in color..    i just do not like B&W photos 90% of the time.


----------



## Hunter58 (Jan 16, 2016)

Very cool shots.


----------



## jimmerjamma (Jan 16, 2016)

Nice shots! I can't believe I never thought of doing b&w on green sea turtles. I'm going to try that out!


----------



## cauzimme (Jan 16, 2016)

Raj_55555 said:


> Recently back from a two week backpacking around Indonesia, and here's some for you all from the water world
> 
> 1. 30 mts. under the ocean
> 
> ...


Very Cool Raj! 
I love the BW it puts emphazis on the texture which is nice, different but nice!


----------



## sup_dgp (Jan 17, 2016)

Wonderful!!!!


----------



## davholla (Jan 17, 2016)

It would be interesting to put the same underwater photo in colour and blackwhite and see how many people prefer which one.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Feb 4, 2016)

beagle100 said:


> cool !





sup_dgp said:


> Wonderful!!!!





annamaria said:


> Love number 2, great capture.





Hunter58 said:


> Very cool shots.


Thanks folks!! Much appreciated.. 



dxqcanada said:


> I like the B&W UW shots.
> I remember going to a Scuba show once and there was a presentation of a photographer that shot B&W film images with a Nikonos, and they were awesome.
> One day when I get back into diving I will do the same.


 I sure hope so, and I sure I hope I get some more opportunities at diving and underwater photography!!


dannylightning said:


> black and white...   i kept think i would really like that photo of the turtle if it were in color..    i just do not like B&W photos 90% of the time.


Well, black & white photos don't work for all kinds of images IMHO.. There are few things though, which absolutely shout to be black & white..


jimmerjamma said:


> Nice shots! I can't believe I never thought of doing b&w on green sea turtles. I'm going to try that out!


 And share them here.. (don't forget to tag me  )


cauzimme said:


> Very Cool Raj!
> I love the BW it puts emphazis on the texture which is nice, different but nice!


Thanks cauzimme, I thought the same.. The textures really pop out in B&W!!


davholla said:


> It would be interesting to put the same underwater photo in colour and blackwhite and see how many people prefer which one.


Might have been interesting, unfortunately I've been so caught up with work that I didn't even have the time to respond..


----------

